# email addresses



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wondering why this forum will not accept a gmail email address. I had to use my .gov work address to sign up. Not very handy on weekends.

Cheers.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

It was the favourite for spammers, so it's blocked


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> It was the favourite for spammers, so it's blocked


Damn those spammers [smiley=argue.gif]

Cheers


----------



## richard0608 (May 9, 2013)

I had the same problem when I registered on the forum yesterday. 
However, I had a cunning plan and instead of using [email protected] I entered [email protected] and it worked for me. Don't ask me why it accepts one and not the other, because I have no idea!
However, I'm surprised to learn that gmail is "the spammer's choice", because I've had my account for several years, and have had hardly any problems with being spammed. Google filters it out for me.
Mind you, I very rarely use the google interface to retrieve/send mail as I get it redirected to Microsoft Outlook which has its own spam filter on top of Google's.


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

richard0608 said:


> I had the same problem when I registered on the forum yesterday.
> However, I had a cunning plan and instead of using [email protected] I entered [email protected] and it worked for me. Don't ask me why it accepts one and not the other, because I have no idea!
> However, I'm surprised to learn that gmail is "the spammer's choice", because I've had my account for several years, and have had hardly any problems with being spammed. Google filters it out for me.
> Mind you, I very rarely use the google interface to retrieve/send mail as I get it redirected to Microsoft Outlook which has its own spam filter on top of Google's.


Thanks for that. I always thought googlemail was different to gmail. I'll sent myself a googlemail and see if I get it.

Cheers.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gmail may have good spam filters itself but it was used by spammers to create accounts and spam this forum in the past.

We can force acceptance by manual intervention - PM me the email you want to use.


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

John-H said:


> Gmail may have good spam filters itself but it was used by spammers to create accounts and spam this forum in the past.
> 
> We can force acceptance by manual intervention - PM me the email you want to use.


Thanks, John. I tried Richard's trick and all's good.

Cheers.


----------

